

Ask HN: What's the best option for easy payment processing? - jongold

Hi HN - I'm a designer and Rails-dabbler building an MVP that needs to take payments.<p>I'm comfortable integrating with something like Stripe or GoCardless but would rather not code a full integration with SagePay etc. I'd also rather not touch PayPal - had too many friends with businesses burned by them.<p>I'm also in the UK, which unfortunately rules out Stripe for now.<p>Are there any other alternatives to GoCardless I should be looking at?
======
yitchelle
I asked a similar question for online payment systems for Europe. You may get
some insight from the discussions..

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4379697>

------
dangrossman
Code against SpreedlyCore and you can point your account at Stripe, SagePay,
PayPal, or whoever offers you the best rates at the time. If PayPal burns you,
you change one variable in your code and all your payments hit a different
payment processor. The differences between all the payment APIs are abstracted
away from you, and similar to Stripe/PayPal, payment data never touches your
server so most of the PCIDSS compliance burden disappears... yet customers
never leave your site, either.

~~~
klein0891
+1, thanks Dan.

------
pilsetnieks
Braintree has recently expanded into the EU
(<https://www.braintreepayments.com>)

~~~
jongold
That looks perfect, thanks.

------
helen842000
I guess it depends on what you're selling but what about Gumroad? Works well
for digital products/downloads.

------
jkaykin
<https://spacebox.io>

------
ragsagar
try chargify.

